# Another Coyote Decoy [Mounted]



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*This Coyote I mounted for my Friend Mark. I put winter Feet on the Decoy LOL ----here's a pic------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------P.S. hard to believe it was that long ago*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done on that one Skip.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice coloring on that one.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks great bud


----------



## Sam Serafin (Mar 25, 2019)

I like it, Looks good.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks Rick. Don. John and Sam----for the Good Comments-*

*svb*


----------

